

Series A Funding With and Without Pre-orders  - 6bitswinning

Just a quick question i need input from you guys on.  If hypothetically my startup has in the vicinity of $1M pre-orders, what scenario is more likely to play out in Series A funding?  A) VC's will give me more money but still want the same equity stake they would have asked for if i had no pre-orders or B) drop the equity stake they want and give me the same amount of cash if i had no pre-orders?<p>My query is i would assume that VC's would rather pay more and get a larger slice of the equity especially with pre-orders verifying there is a market demand for the product, however; that is entirely my take on things and might not reflect the relativity of what would occur in such a situation.<p>So whats the likely outcome in such a situation?
======
6bitswinning
Anyone?

